# Bear Strike - Why did I wait?



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

I bought a Bear Strike today. Got tired of my Mathews MQ32. Oh my. For a low end bow - $500, the thing is a dream to shoot. Super duper quiet. 244 fps with a 26" draw. Parallel limbs leads to zero vibration and shock, etc. The let off feels like a dream...infinitely lighter than my Mathews. And the back wall...oh my...a brick wall. I shot a 1" group at 20" once I adjusted the pins.

I have no ecuses for any arechery mishaps this fall. It certainly will not be the bow.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

A lot of good bows out there! I think people need to be more aware there is life after Mathews! lol Good luck this year.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

jafurnier said:


> I bought a Bear Strike today. Got tired of my Mathews MQ32. Oh my. For a low end bow - $500, the thing is a dream to shoot. Super duper quiet. 244 fps with a 26" draw. Parallel limbs leads to zero vibration and shock, etc. The let off feels like a dream...infinitely lighter than my Mathews. And the back wall...oh my...a brick wall. I shot a 1" group at 20" once I adjusted the pins.
> 
> I have no ecuses for any arechery mishaps this fall. It certainly will not be the bow.


 Awsome glad you found somethin you like,but be carefull shooting at 20" you might put your eye out .


----------

